# Gooseberry Chutney



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

This actually sounds good. Starting thread - thanks Meg!



> _Originally posted by turmeric; slightly edited by jaybird0827_
> 
> Gooseberry Chutney
> 
> ...


----------

